# Digital motorized mixing valve.



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Talk about mixing valves in another thread jogged my memory. 

I did a job in a high rise nursing home in which a digital motorized mixing valve was installed for the hot water loop to the hand sinks, showers, and tubs. It was installed in a 3" copper loop. At the time, I knew who the manufacturer was, but I can't think of it right now. It wasn't Taco or anything common.

Is anyone famaliar with a 3/4 or 1" digital mixing valve that would be suitable for use in a dwelling? I did a "smarthouse" job a couple of years ago, and there are still a few things left on the "wish list". One of which is digital remote control of the hot water temperature from the domestic coil in the hot water furnace.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

md, I had a similar, solar powered, system in a home that I owned back in the '80's. It was tied into a standard water heater for the 'not so sunny days'.

It was pretty neat and cheap to operate. Hot water almost instantly. Bummer was when you had to drain it for freezing conditions. I had to do it once.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

MD, I'll look into it and post only if I can answer you're question or be of assistance. I was going to tell you about the system I had in my condo in North Conway,NH but that is well...I'll get back to you.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> md, I had a similar, solar powered, system in a home that I owned back in the '80's. It was tied into a standard water heater for the 'not so sunny days'.
> 
> It was pretty neat and cheap to operate. Hot water almost instantly. Bummer was when you had to drain it for freezing conditions. I had to do it once.


It sounds like you _might have had_ an electric 3 way valve to switch between systems, which is quite different than an electric mixing valve. An electric mixing valve will be able to operate at any position between full open and full closed to either port, with an output temp sensor hooked to a PID controller.


----------

